# how loud can JL W0 15"s get?



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

my brother just picked up 2 w0 15"s and a 600w kicker amp the subs are in a generic sealed slant back box and we reverse mounted them to get them to play low because the because is tuned kinda highe and they couldnt play low freqeuncies well when they where mounted regular.....

he was told he could get them in the 150+ db range if he puts them in a good ported box but I dont buy that shit sence they are only rated at 150w rms....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Dec 3 2005, 11:03 PM~4331523
> *he was told he could get them in the 150+ db range if he puts them in a good ported box but I dont buy that shit  sence they are only rated at 150w rms....
> *



who ever told you that is on dat dust. :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Dec 4 2005, 01:03 AM~4331523
> *my brother just picked up 2 w0 15"s and a 600w kicker amp the subs are in a generic sealed slant back box and we reverse mounted them to get them to play low because the because is tuned kinda highe and they couldnt play low freqeuncies well when they where mounted regular.....
> 
> he was told he could get them in the 150+ db range if he puts them in a good ported box but I dont buy that shit  sence they are only rated at 150w rms....
> *


You don't "tune" a sealed box...

All you did by inverting the subs was increase internal box volume...

A perfectly designed and built ported box would yield low 40's with those subs...

That kicker amp is also too much amp for those subs...

The wattage rating of a sub has nothing to do with how loud it will be...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 4 2005, 10:24 AM~4333275
> *
> The wattage rating of a sub has nothing to do with how loud it will be...
> *


Not according to Pymraid and MTX !


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Dec 3 2005, 11:03 PM~4331523
> *my brother just picked up 2 w0 15"s and a 600w kicker amp the subs are in a generic sealed slant back box and we reverse mounted them to get them to play low because the because is tuned kinda highe and they couldnt play low freqeuncies well when they where mounted regular.....
> *


not that it matters wheather subs are inverted or not, it doesn't effect the sound coming out of them, so i think your both on that dust, along with the person who told you you could get a 150+ db score......where do you live? in a crack hotel?


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

<sarcasm>silly silly llama, with a tcab box anyone can reach those 150's </sarcasm>


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Dec 4 2005, 02:03 PM~4334021
> *<sarcasm>silly silly llama, with a tcab box anyone can reach those 150's </sarcasm>
> *



BITCH PLEASE.


For some fucked up reason I hit their website today, and I was watching a few of their videos on their site, and they were HORRIBLE. They claim all this shit in videos, but when the video is actually being recorded its at night, or in a car at night, or outside in a parking lot at night, or the camera is sideways on someones lap AT NIGHT (you getting the picture now?) I dunno man, when **I** make a video of my shit, I make sure the audio and video are as flawless as someone with a $600 video camera can do, and I use Sony Vegas (which is a $800 video editor program) to edit shit with. They look like they used software similar to something you get free with a dvd burner.

and if they're selling boxes to people, then im the in the wrong business, because my boxes look better than their shit and they're actually selling them for money (or so they claim)

if you dont believe me, look for yourself : http://www.thecaraudiobox.com/eventpicsandvids/

just look at a couple of their videos, you'll get dizzy as fuck.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I can do 150s with w0s in a wall... doubt the subs would last thru more than 1 burp though...


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Damn im trying to pull 150db with 4 15" RE SE's, if you pull that number out with W0 Im going to feel pretty bad.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Dec 6 2005, 12:53 AM~4345124
> *Damn im trying to pull 150db with 4 15" RE SE's, if you pull that number out with W0 Im going to feel pretty bad.
> *


Ive done 150 w/2 12s no wall legal :uh:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> * Ive done 150 w/2 12s no wall legal *


Well with SE's its going to be a little tuffer plus that box is going to be ported low. I dont want it ported high. I want to get some nice SQ out of it


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Dec 6 2005, 08:16 PM~4350833
> *Well with SE's its going to be a little tuffer plus that box is going to be ported low. I dont want it ported  high. I want to get some nice SQ out of it
> *


36hz isnt a high tune


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 6 2005, 10:03 PM~4351855
> *36hz isnt a high tune
> *


it is compared to the 30 hz my box will be tuned to


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 6 2005, 11:04 PM~4351871
> *it is compared to the 30 hz my box will be tuned to
> *


when you are talking about a competition system no it isnt rookie....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 6 2005, 10:27 PM~4352100
> *when you are talking about a competition system no it isnt rookie....
> *


surrrrrrreeee


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 6 2005, 11:44 PM~4352235
> *surrrrrrreeee
> *


do you really want to go there cupcake....


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

well 36 is higher then what i want, running 15's im going to have the box done at 30. I care more about how the truck sounds then how load it gets but 150 at 30 Hz is my goal, 150 on music would be assume.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 6 2005, 10:45 PM~4352242
> *do you really want to go there cupcake....
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 6 2005, 10:45 PM~4352242
> *do you really want to go there cupcake....
> *


no, specially not with someone that uses that word.....


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 7 2005, 12:45 AM~4352242
> *do you really want to go there cupcake....
> *



lol at cupcake

soft, cookie dough do ass neega


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004+Dec 7 2005, 05:44 PM~4357765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u press em... EXTRA STARCH ***** EXTRA STARCH!!!!!


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 8 2005, 12:08 AM~4360253
> *ur my bitch... wash my draws *****
> u press em... EXTRA STARCH ***** EXTRA STARCH!!!!!
> *



flying 'round the city tryna do a number two on ya


----------



## 83lincolnboy (Dec 8, 2005)

from what ive read and seen i wouldn't fuck with that snoopdan, he knows his shit!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I did'nt even know the W0's came in 15's


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 10 2005, 12:47 PM~4378642
> *I did'nt even know the W0's came in 15's
> *


theres lots that you dont know...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 10 2005, 03:13 PM~4379600
> *theres lots that you dont know...
> *


I could say the same for you... :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 10 2005, 05:17 PM~4379618
> *I could say the same for you... :cheesy:
> *


when it comes to being an idiot or a homoe yea I dont know much about that... you got the market cornered though


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 10 2005, 03:24 PM~4379643
> *when it comes to being an idiot or a homoe yea I dont know much about that... you got the market cornered though
> *


woah! someones had a ruff night! :cheesy:


----------



## KCJester07 (May 20, 2005)

all JL subs are happiest in a vented box.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCJester07_@Dec 10 2005, 05:42 PM~4379711
> *all JL subs are happiest in a vented box.
> *


www.wrong.com


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCJester07_@Dec 10 2005, 03:42 PM~4379711
> *all JL subs are happiest in a vented box.
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## KCJester07 (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Dec 10 2005, 03:44 PM~4379717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are assholes, find someone else on here to follow around and ridicule, its simply my opinion.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCJester07_@Dec 10 2005, 03:58 PM~4379765
> *You guys are assholes, find someone else on here to follow around and ridicule, its simply my opinion.
> *


If you give a WRONG anser you will be told... quit simple.. its up to you how to take it


----------



## KCJester07 (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 10 2005, 04:01 PM~4379776
> *If you give a WRONG anser you will be told... quit simple.. its up to you how to take it
> *


im not wrong, if you buy JL you most likely listen to rap/hip hop/heavy bass, and you will want a vented enclosure.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCJester07_@Dec 10 2005, 04:03 PM~4379779
> *im not wrong, if you buy JL you most likely listen to rap/hip hop/heavy bass, and you will want a vented enclosure.
> *


ok  its pretty much a varity, half and half, some have em sealed, others ported, it all adds up the same to me :dunno:


----------



## KCJester07 (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 10 2005, 04:12 PM~4379813
> *ok  its pretty much a varity, half and half, some have em sealed, others ported, it all adds up the same to me :dunno:
> *


i guess


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCJester07_@Dec 10 2005, 04:15 PM~4379826
> *i guess
> *


But I see what your saying.... people choose ported of sealed?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCJester07_@Dec 10 2005, 06:03 PM~4379779
> *im not wrong, if you buy JL you most likely listen to rap/hip hop/heavy bass, and you will want a vented enclosure.
> *


and you stick your foot in your mouth yet again...

JL subs are designed and marketed more torwards the sq spectrum than the spl one and the majority of their subs do best in sealed boxes... damn you are retarded


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 10 2005, 04:20 PM~4379848
> *and you stick your foot in your mouth yet again...
> 
> JL subs are designed and marketed more torwards the sq spectrum  than the spl one and the majority of their subs do best in sealed boxes... damn you are retarded
> *


----------



## KCJester07 (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 10 2005, 04:20 PM~4379848
> *and you stick your foot in your mouth yet again...
> 
> JL subs are designed and marketed more torwards the sq spectrum  than the spl one and the majority of their subs do best in sealed boxes... damn you are retarded
> *


they actually aim their marketing towards delivering the best of SPL and SQ, in a ported box, cock tart.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCJester07_@Dec 10 2005, 06:33 PM~4379894
> *they actually aim their marketing towards delivering the best of SPL and SQ, in a ported box, cock tart.
> *


LMFAO

thats funny considering I was talking with Manville Smith about different enclosures for some w6s and w7s and he kept raving about their sealed box output. JL is all about sq, try to sell your bullshit info to someone that doesnt have a clue *****.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83lincolnboy_@Dec 10 2005, 11:43 AM~4378621
> *from what ive read and seen i wouldn't fuck with that snoopdan, he knows his shit!
> *



:roflmao: YEAH BREAK YO SELF! :0 :biggrin: 


This thread is too funny. JL Audio - "Our engineers are stuck back in 2000 still"


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 10 2005, 05:27 PM~4380055
> *:roflmao:  YEAH BREAK YO SELF!  :0  :biggrin:
> This thread is too funny.  JL Audio - "Our engineers are stuck back in 2000 still"
> *


sigh


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCJester07+Dec 10 2005, 05:03 PM~4379779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correction, they aim their market at yuppies with too much money to realize theres better for cheaper.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

while its expensive JL isnt shit.... I loved my 15w6's


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 10 2005, 11:58 PM~4381625
> *while its expensive JL isnt shit.... I loved my 15w6's
> *


who called them shit? just said they were overpriced product for yuppies, and i'll never own one, because i know theres better quality for whatever cheapest price i can ever find a jl w7 for, unless someone hands a pair of them to me for free


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 11 2005, 12:00 AM~4381634
> *who called them shit? just said they were overpriced product for yuppies, and i'll never own one, because i know theres better quality for whatever cheapest price i can ever find a jl w7 for, unless someone hands a pair of them to me for free
> *



agreed, id never buy a JL dub 7, but id take one if it was given to me, or if I could buy it at a sane cost. Lets talk about "COST of prodution" because thats what JL cites as having their prices so high.


Lets look at two subwoofers, and what actually TAKES to mill, finish, assemble and market a subwoofer and its associated costs.










Alphasonik 

Now if you look at that subwoofer, notice right off the bat that it doesnt use the common 12 spoke basket, its a CUSTOM CNC milled basket, that they had to build a specific tooling setup to manufacture. They didnt just buy shit off the shelf, slap it together and call it the best subwoofer on the planet (like so many companies do now, they just slap a 12 spoke on a big motor and call it SPL grade)

Now realize all this, and Alphasonik sells these subs for $90 each!


Lets look at a W7 now










Yes, it has all custom formed parts, but look - they're pot alumnium! Cast form pot shit cheap ass alumnium, that they didnt even polish! Ive seen some Dub 7's with flashings of metal still on from the cast, talk about cheesy! 

and this for how much now? $300-600 depending on size? get real.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

shhh, you weren't supposed to point out the obvious man


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 11 2005, 11:29 AM~4383329
> *shhh, you weren't supposed to point out the obvious man
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 11 2005, 12:29 PM~4383329
> *shhh, you weren't supposed to point out the obvious man
> *




People who praise JL products apparenlty need that pointed to. I know YOU dont, but the other retards do. :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 11 2005, 09:57 PM~4386086
> *People who praise JL products apparenlty need that pointed to.  I know YOU dont, but the other retards do.  :cheesy:
> *


common mayne, you know i slapped kicker cvr cones on my jl w0's


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

original w6's and w4's > all new JL isht


----------



## bignopps (Dec 2, 2005)

haha tcab boxes are fuckin ghetto


----------

